

Comcast Takes on Google with 2Gbps Internet Service - obeone
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2479953,00.asp

======
ignostic
Putting aside the Comcast hate in this thread, this is great. This is
competition at work. Comcast isn't going to force you to buy, and they're
going to lower their current prices for 500 Mbps customers and launch 2 Gbps
service that will cost somewhere between $70 and $400.

Call me crazy, but I wouldn't want the other ISPs to surrender. Google can't
cover the whole country in reasonable time, and what's to say their service
won't devolve if they were Comcast's size? I'd much rather see the market
forcing improvement.

I've done a lot of work in the internet industry, and I feel like the execs
are FINALLY waking up to the reality of customer demand. I've been on
conference calls with C-level execs at major telecommunication companies who
are still banking on their advantage: the landline. Yeah, seriously.

------
mmt
I wonder how they're going to handle this with only 1GB Ethernet interfaces
being the standard. Will they just have multiple ports on the bridge/router
device? Built-in 802.11ac?

------
SEJeff
With 0.00005% the customer satisfaction.

------
dangerboysteve
with a download cap of 1GB :)

------
higherpurpose
For 6x the price.

